# Hello from Manchester :)



## Whenthecatsaway (Nov 9, 2010)

Hello  I live in Manchester, England and i have 3 mice, (i had four yesterday but i'll explain) I got my first two girls a few months ago from a breeder not too far away from me, these are Gabbles :








She is more OTT than my other female, i could see her being into drama if she was human! Every movement is over the top and she is always trying to push herself to her limits (like jumping off the top shelf in the tank onto the nest her sister spent ALL night making! 
Secondly is her sister Netsky:







I'm sorry for the watermark but i didnt want anyone stealing this picture! She is the pretty one of the two and is more dominant, she likes mounting her sister :/ they both adore the wheels as do i as they are silent ;D
I then got Gauis and Hudini. Gauis being male and Hudini female. Hudini was for my friend and i think was very young 4 weeks at the most! so when i got Gauis home he settled in so well!







and as you can see he is stunning! 4 days later i got a phonecall explaining when my friend got home she found Hudini had escaped in the car and presumed had escaped out of the car too but on the day of the phonecall she had run accross the seat just before she sat down! managing to catch her she saw how wild she was and knew she could not help her and asked if i'd take her on. I did. unfortunatly i have no pictures of Hudini as after having her for 2 weeks and getting her used to other mice (she was scared to death of my girls at first!) i started handling much more and the angle she turned round i noticed a bulge... where girls shouldnt have one! I picked her up and sure enough she had been hiding that she was a He!! So yesterday my friend took him and gave him a nice cage of his own. 
However this also means 2 possible pregnant mice! I've noticed netsky putting on weight but we shall see... wish me luck! I have done the most amount of research and i'm already prepared if she/they are pregnant.

Here is the girls tank that they are not in at the moment due to nesting for possible babies!









I'm sorry if spelling is bad but i'm currently in bed with Gauis and he loves running round my fingers as i type! 
any advise is welcome too  x


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!
You have some super-cute mice especially Netski and what a lovely pic!


----------



## Whenthecatsaway (Nov 9, 2010)

Haha she knows she is pretty though! She fliers with Gauis through the glass! Poor boy! I've rearranged to stop this! Thank you


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

Lovely set up!-oh hi :lol: Welcome to the forum!


----------

